# Hollow Form



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This hf is about 7"tall and is hollowed out completely, is finished with satin poly varnish which changed the substrate ,color, considerably yellower than it was originally. 
Thanks for looking, Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great as always Mitch, ok I already said that. Really nice Mitch. How do you put those swirls on it tho?


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful form Mitch. Is that the 'willow' you queried earlier? Whatever it is, it looks great


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice Mitch, and good use of the clatter tool gives it that extra good look.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr Zook
Thanks again and they were made with a spiral tool. Very carefully.
(wink). Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Pete and yes, but on this soft wood it is tough getting them to look good. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

nzgeordie
Yes sir that is the same willow as the whiter looking one. This color is yellower cause I used satin poly as a finish and it always turns the substrate yellow. Water based varnish comes out clear as water. Thanks again buddy. Mitch


----------

